# Four Ball Help Needed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tackle2004 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am arranging a golf competition and need some help from some one!!!!!!

I have 20 players playing a four ball competition and there will be four games each. How do I make the games so that no players play the four games with the same person twice??????? is there a formula????????


Please help the competition is at the weekend I I have not a clue on how to do it.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Just try a tounement style

1-1 1-1 1-1 1-1 1-1 
1vs1 1vs.1 1
1 1 vs.1
1 vs. 1
WINNER


----------

